# dosage of nystatin for infant diaper rash?



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Anyone know what dosage of Nystatin is for babies with yeast diaper rash? I have a cream here that I think was rx for my yeast nipple rash, but want to use it on baby's insane flare up of yeast diaper rash (from being on stupid abx).

Anyone know?? I've bot here Nystatin/triamcinolone cream 15g. THANKS

It says 100,000 USP Nystatin and 1 mg triamncinole


----------



## sagemomma (Jul 12, 2008)

apply the cream 2-3 times daily. a thin layer. in between use a barrier cream of some sort . and a helpful hint i learned is that if baby is very sore a bulb syringe/nasal aspirator and a bowl of warm water with a few drops of TTO , make changes an easier job and soothe. just fill up the syringe and squrt it over baby and gently blot away moisture. good luck, also some tylenol or motrin will help with the discomfort. i hope your LO is feeling better sooon.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Nystain worked wel for my DD horrid open bleeding yeasty rash but a warning hers looked a lot worse before it got better.

Deanna


----------

